

Jeff Bezos: People Who Are Right Are People That Change Their Mind A Lot - dirtyaura
http://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-on-people-who-are-right-2012-10

======
lutusp
The link is a link to a link. Here is the actual article that the link to a
link refers:

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3289-some-advice-from-jeff-
be...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3289-some-advice-from-jeff-bezos)

